# The Day After The March Storm



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Great Pic.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i am jealous


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thumbs Upwaiting for the big one here :laughing: never know what mother nature has up her sleeve


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

Typical Mainah....still got the Christmas wreath up LOL. Great pic....about time we got some nice snow!


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

wish we could get some snow our way, love the pic


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks great, We got that here the other day, 10in of lake affect snow!


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

OrganicsL&L;1465798 said:


> Typical Mainah....still got the Christmas wreath up LOL. Great pic....about time we got some nice snow!


So true!


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

My yard looked the same last Sunday, my daughter was riding the little kitty kat snowmobile around the front yard and in less then a week it was back to grass


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

******* farmer;1467420 said:


> My yard looked the same last Sunday, my daughter was riding the little kitty kat snowmobile around the front yard and in less then a week it was back to grass


Yup, I'm back to grass and mud. Finally got the wreath down yesterday, washed and lubed the plow and put him in his house. Long term forccast is for wam weather. Never know though, we could always get another April fools storm.....


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

What amazes me is the amount of people who are yelling about how winter is over....They are out raking yards, spreading mulch, and aerating. I cant even count how many times ive seen snow in april and sometimes even may. time will tell, mother nature has been so screwy the last year anything is possible!


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

zlssefi;1468340 said:


> What amazes me is the amount of people who are yelling about how winter is over....They are out raking yards, spreading mulch, and aerating. I cant even count how many times ive seen snow in april and sometimes even may. time will tell, mother nature has been so screwy the last year anything is possible!


Yup. Time will tell indeed. In my part of the world we are never really "safe" until about 15 April, although I recall a late April "Nor Easter" in 1982 (ish). Only takes a miniute to put the minute mount back on....


----------



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

46 Days Later.......


----------

